# Audit Job in eastern country Australia



## Steph901 (Jan 31, 2012)

Hi, In case someone here is a qualified accountant or has a few years of audit experience, then we might have a job for you. 

A local Accounting firm in Armidale is searching for auditors and senior auditors and have already in the past employed foreign auditors from UK, Germany and Ireland. 

The busy season is starting from March/ April and general goes to end of October. In this time we travel a lot and accommodation and food and a overnight allowance is paid. In addition they even help with a visa if you are planning to stay longer and you suit the role. 

The team contains of 8 people (so far) and is quite fun and relaxed. 
Armidale is a Student town with approx. 22,000 people leaving here. Armidale is located between Brisbane and Sydney surrounded by rainforest, bushland, waterfalls and only 2.5 hours away from the coast.
Armidale has several pubs, cafes and shopping malls. 

So if you are interested or you have more questions, just post me and I will come back to you. 

regards
Steph


----------



## khaleelo (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi im interested...i have about 5 years of big4 audit exp..let me know if you need me to send my resume over.
Khaleel


----------

